# My first Knife.



## lightr07 (May 12, 2011)

I've been here on CPF for years now (I joined in 2006, as you can see) but after leaving for a while, I came back, a couple years wiser, and a bank and account and a half wealthier. :devil:

I decided that after contemplating it for quite a while, I'd like to expand my EDC past my E1B, to a small, pocketable, yet nice looking knife. I don't need something 12 inches long worth of taking someone's head off with, just something I can have for opening things, and using for protection, should that ever arise.

I went ahead and picked up a little Smith and Wesson knife off Amazon, the SWFR2S, a folding blade with a 3 inch blade and 4 inch handle.

I know this is probably the most boring, underwhelming, basic thing that most of you knife collectors/users here have seen, but I'd like to ask what you (personally) think of it as someone's first knife? Have a hit or miss right off the line?

Plus, I'd like to know what you guys feel a great, affordable (less than less than $50) is. Something small and pocketable, yet usable. This question has been likely covered ad nauseum, so I apologise ahead of time!

I know I likely sound very noobish, so please go light on me, remember, we've all got to start somewhere in this stuff. 

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## carrot (May 12, 2011)

Smith and Wesson are not exactly known for making quality knives but every example I have held has been pretty solidly made and quite serviceable. Most knife users are likely to screw up their first knife (maybe repairable, maybe not) in some way or another so it's probably not really good to fuss too much over the particulars. Over time you will figure out your preferences and particular needs so that your next knife can better suit you than the last (oh, the things we knife nuts tell ourselves...)

Under $50 are a lot of really great knives. Some of my favorites are examples from Spyderco and Kershaw, my two favorite production folder makers. With Spyderco, anything from the Tenacious family (Ambitious, Persistence, Tenacious, Resilience) will blow your mind with a super high quality, high performance blade at bargain basement prices. Bump up your price point a little bit and for less than $60 you can afford a Delica (or Endura), the workhorse and generalist of the Spyderco lineup, or one of my very favorites, the Manix 2 at about $80.

Over on the Kershaw side is an excellent roster of great knives made in America at superb values... I'd be remiss to claim to know them all but some of my favorites are the Skyline, Scallion, Leek and Shallot. Everyone has their favorites, like the Junkyard Dog and Needs Work but do take the time to peruse Kershaw's lineup. They have a lot of inexpensive knives that are real quality pieces. They do skimp on the steels a bit for their cheaper knives but the Sandvik steels they use have always treated me right, taking a really keen edge and being easy to resharpen.

At this price point you may be able to find a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian (555, 556, or 557) or a Benchmade 530. Not really a big fan of Benchmade but I do respect that they make quality knives. (IMHO, their designs and performance are easily surpassed by Spyderco and Kershaw.)

Boker's Boker Plus lineup is another favorite amongst knife nuts: inexpensive knives that are often designed by incredible designers (see Chad Los Banos and Mike Skellern's and Dozier's designs for example) and offered at good quality and great prices. A couple fan-favorites are the Boker Subcom, Boker Trance, and Boker Exskelibur. 

Lastly, but not least, KaBar Dozier knives are incredible knives, with most of the folders going at about $20. They don't look like much but they are nearly universally agreed upon to be the best tactical-style (one-handed and clip) folders at this price point on the market. Quality is good and they have a great snap to their action. 

To me, a Spyderco Tenacious or Persistence is one of the best first knives someone can buy because they are quite inexpensive (a hair over $30), are extremely reliable (Spyderco builds some of the best liner locks in the business), have a nice heft (new users always prefer slightly heavier knives), are TOUGH (they are built to take some punishment), and gives users a taste for Spyderco's unparalleled blade geometry design: Spydercos are simply the best slicing production knives on the market!

Cheers, and don't forget to invest in a good sharpener! That's one thing that'll probably outlast most knives in your collection! Personally I like the Spyderco Sharpmaker because it is very versatile. However, a common complaint is that it's only good at keeping knives sharp and not rescuing them from being dull. This is true, but alleviated by the purchase of the optional diamond rods.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 12, 2011)

Look at this short thread.

Bill


----------



## RedLED (May 12, 2011)

Congratulations, and welcome to knives. 

Your knife is just fine! Unless you abuse it on purpose you will not, "Screw it up," as the post above states. I never have any of mine.

If you take care of this knife, it will last. Keep it clean, and I recommend Tuf Glide, and Tuf Cloths for keeping it in good working order. The Spyderco Sharp Maker is a great sharpening set-up.

Also, remember...you can get wonderful knives for $50.00. I have Custom Emerson's, Strider's, Hinderer's, and all that...but let me tell you my favorite may be the current Spyderco Delica. Frankly, I should have bought some Spyderco delicas, and enduras, and bought 1oz. solid gold bullion bars instead of the custom knives.

A nice companion to this will be a (SAK) Swiss Army Knife. Carry both together, and you will be all set. With a flashlight, of course!

Most of all enjoy the knife by carrying it daily.

Best of luck with the new knife,

Warm and sincere regards,

Ned Redway
www.Redwayphoto.com


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (May 12, 2011)

I agree with the last post entirely. Whatever you buy...whatever you spend...don't collect. Use. Carry and use your knife as was intended. The enjoyment of having a knife for me is using it.

But the bottom line is a nice knife is a nice knife, and for 50 USD, there are some great deals out there. I like Kershaw as well.

obi


----------



## HoggerNaut (May 12, 2011)

Its a tool and should be used as such!

I believe when it comes to knives, guns and flashlights that
"one is none, two is one and three is barely enough"

Use it and enjoy it....

You'll soon learn what makes a good blade!


----------



## AaronG (May 12, 2011)

My three picks would be benchmade mini griptillian, kershaw leek, and CRKT Drifter. All of them open really smooth and lock up tight.

I have them in order of preference and price (most to least)


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (May 12, 2011)

$50... Get a CRKT big dawg or whatever M-16 Flipper knife with LAWKS or Auto-LAWKS. It's huge, tough, and cheap. Plus it works as either a flipper or a wave. (Both of which are the coolest way to open a knife)... You can get it in a tanto and I believe a spear point blade.. look it up on Ebay... CRKT's really are a great deal for the money... My other choices would be a Kershaw Tanto Groove or Junkyard Dog II.


----------



## lightr07 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, I wasn't expecting near as much advice as I received! Big thanks out to carrot, I'm still reading that post for the 6th time to soak everything in.  (Big thanks to RedLed for the warm welcome too!)

I after I took a few more good looks at local knife carry laws, I'm going to look at getting one more of the affordable type knives (sub-$30) and then save up for a Benchmade 585 Mini-Birrage. I have some plans to head out this weekend and go hands on with one locally, but from what I've been reading and watching about it, it seems like what I'm looking for from an EDC sort of knife.

Locally, the laws say that "concealing a deadly weapon (excluding pocket knives) is illegal." and does not define any length or any such measurement defining what a pocket knife is, so pretty much any blade that is able to fit in a pocket, is not an auto/OTF knife and follows federal law seems to be okay. This gives me lots of options as to where I want to go with an EDC.

I've decided that, just for the sake of keeping explaining to a minimum, if I were to ever be question regarding it (haven't been questioned for anything, or even had any run in's with police in two countries in my 18 year life) that something under about 3.5-4 inches would be a good idea, and would also fit nicely in most any pocket I'm going to have available to me. The 585 mini has a blade length of 2.91in, making it _perfect_ for what I want.

Thanks again for all the responses so far. :thumbsup:

(*Update*: After some looking around, I went with a Kershaw Chill, and a Kershaw Skyline as my two affordable knives that I'll have until I grab a 585.)


----------



## glockboy (May 13, 2011)

From your location UK/US, if you are in UK, you can not carry a folding knife with locking blades.
Take a look at the Spyderco UK Penknife.


----------



## lightr07 (May 13, 2011)

I'm currently in the US, in Arizona, so I'm lucky to be able to take advantage of some of the relaxed laws on knives and concealed carry of such things. When I do travel home to the UK for visits, leaving my knives here in the states will be a no brainer.


----------



## manoloco (May 13, 2011)

Boker Trance (designed by Chad los Banos) should be a bit under $50 and its a very useful knife specially a slicer friendly grind, light, flat (very comforable to carry), yet very comfortable to handle, has a flipper that doubles as guard. Sturdy construction with no play.

Also very nice looking, doesnt have a flavor of the year super steel, but AUS 8 is a very good stainless with decent edge holding (providing you dont abuse the knife, but then again that applies to ANY knife, so i guess im saying its a good stainless, unless you want to up the budget to much more).

Dont get a serrated blade for everyday use.

You should also consider a small necker.


----------



## Lit Up (May 21, 2011)

I have a:
Boker SubCom
Swiss Army Alox Cadet 
Kershaw Half Ton (Love that stubby, fat blade)
Ka-Bar Dozier folder in blaze orange 
CRKT Drifter
Ontario RAT 1 folder. 

All priced under $30. I like them all but seem to carry the Dozier the most for kicking around/ general carry. The SAK Cadet is on my keys so that always comes along too. If I traveled somewhere where under 3 inches was required for legal carry, I'd take the Half Ton.


----------



## DaveyJones (May 22, 2011)

u might want to check out a youtube channel named 'nutnfancy'.
that dude does knife reviews and has a playlist dedicated to good knives under $40.


----------



## whetrock (May 22, 2011)

One of my favorite folders in the sub 50$ range is the Kershaw Skyline it's a very simplistic yet fool proof knife also I'm quite fond of Spyderco's imported line (I.E. Ambitious,Persistence,Tenacious,and the Resilience) but for about 10 bucks more you could purchase a nice FRN Endura4, Delica4, or Native (the first 2 have vg-10 stainless steel and the native has S30V) But my absolute all time fave in the sub 50$ range would have to be the Kershaw JYD ii in 13C26 sandvick.


----------



## lightr07 (May 25, 2011)

So, After just a few weeks, quite a bit has changed. I ended up returning the blade I showed above, after I bought a Kershaw Chill. The Chill was razor sharp out of the box, and the S&W was... not. The S&W was actually quite a disappointment for the price, the handle was nice, but the thumbstuds were rather hard to actuate due to their location and the thickness of the handle.

After returning the S&W I bought Nutnfancy's favourite EDC folder, a Kershaw Skyline, which instantly became what I'm putting in my EDC setup almost 90% of the time, unless I switch it out for the Chill when I want a smaller, more concealable option for certain events. Right now I'm waiting on UPS to drop off a Kershaw Volt II (3650, assisted opener), my second actually, as the first was rather dull. I'm not sure the Volt will be my EDC, as while it has lightning fast deployment, the thickness is a little more than I think I'm willing to deal with in an EDC. It serves the purpose of fondling blade rather nice though.

As for other things, I invested in a Pelican 1200 series case with the removable "pick and pluck" foam, which I'm using for storage, I may eventually buy a Pelican 1600, which will allow me to store all my blades vertically, instead of horizontally, however for now, this 1200 and another one in time serves me just fine, I can store about 8-10 knives in each one.

Tuf-Cloths, as suggested by RedLed is also something I picked up, slightly pricey at about $10 for the 12 inch, standard version, but they do seem to do a very good job at keeping the blade clean and keeping at least a small barrier between the blade and what it's cutting. For sharpening, I'm a little apprehensive about picking up a Sharpmaker at this point, however I'm certain I will get one at some point, for now, I have a Smith's PocketPal (PP1) which has ceramic and carbide sharpening capabilities, with a small diamond sharpening rod that flips out of the bottom, while not something you'd use to bring a totally dull blade back, for me, it's enough for my touch-up work when it comes up.

The Mini-Barrage (585) from Benchmade is still in my sights, I'll probably be picking that one up in a month and a half or so. For now though, Kershaw's products have been great in giving me affordable options I can pick up and experiment with while I'm saving up for higher end, more expensive blades.

Thanks for all the help everyone. *http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?20207-RedLed*


----------



## jhc37013 (May 26, 2011)

I've always EDC'd a knife my favorites was Kershaw Blur & Blackout, I also just loved the Native and Delica from Spyderco. Here recently I bought my first Benchmade which was a 550 Griptilian, I like it so much I caught the Benchmade bug and now I have a few more from BM, be careful once you have one you may want more.

I'm I big fan of the flipper used with some Kershaw's so I to have been eyeballing the Skyline, it just looks like a really nice knife with a nice price.


----------



## lightr07 (May 26, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> I've always EDC'd a knife my favorites was Kershaw Blur & Blackout, I also just loved the Native and Delica from Spyderco. Here recently I bought my first Benchmade which was a 550 Griptilian, I like it so much I caught the Benchmade bug and now I have a few more from BM, be careful once you have one you may want more.
> 
> I'm I big fan of the flipper used with some Kershaw's so I to have been eyeballing the Skyline, it just looks like a really nice knife with a nice price.



Your not a true knifeaholic until you have a Skyline. 

The Skyline really is a nice blade, good steel (14C28N), thin, lightweight, good lock up and comes with Kershaw's great customer care who've got your back if you ever need them. The Volt II is nice, as it's an assisted opener, but if you can get the flipper/flick of the wrist down in perfect harmony, the manual in the skyline is just as good.

For me, I think I may end up returning one, or both of the Volt II's, as I've been unhappy with both of them so far, and just getting another Skyline (maybe a Damascus?) because I love that blade so much. If your going to pick one up, pick it up from Amazon at about 50% off retail ($35), which makes it an even better value.


----------



## glockboy (May 26, 2011)

I fix it for you.



lightr07 said:


> Your not a true knifeaholic until you have a Sebenza.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 27, 2011)

lightr07 said:


> Your not a true knifeaholic until you have a Skyline.



Ha Ha! I picked one up tonight from wal-mart and I can see what all the fuss is about, like you say the blade locks up nice and tight, no twicking needed, it's extremely light weight and you gotta like the flipper. I usually wear 5.11 pants and with those I really don't feel the difference between a 2.8 or 4.8 ounce blade but the Skyline is very practical so I'm going to put in rotation.


----------



## KVoimakas (May 30, 2011)

CRKT M16 series is a decent daily knife. I love the nob on the blade. Easy, fast, one handed opening. I am not a fan of the auto-safety on the liner lock though.


----------



## lightr07 (May 30, 2011)

I've generally be underwhelmed by what I've seen from CRKT and the price of their product for the steel and construction you get. For the $49-$69 you'll pay for the M16, It really doesn't deliver anything you can't get with a fair less expensive blade, of the same quality.

I do like some of CRKT's products designed by James Williams, who also designed the Hissatsu, and is a trainer at the SureFire Institute in low-light tactics and advanced self-defense, but I really think any of the better manufacturers could have taken his designed and executed on them just as well as CRKT did. 

In general, I just don't feel CRKT's products, nothing against those who love them or do get what they sell, but for me, Kershaw, Benchmade and Spyderco seem to be who I'm interested in at the moment.


----------



## KVoimakas (Jun 3, 2011)

lightr07 said:


> I've generally be underwhelmed by what I've seen from CRKT and the price of their product for the steel and construction you get. For the $49-$69 you'll pay for the M16, It really doesn't deliver anything you can't get with a fair less expensive blade, of the same quality.
> 
> I do like some of CRKT's products designed by James Williams, who also designed the Hissatsu, and is a trainer at the SureFire Institute in low-light tactics and advanced self-defense, but I really think any of the better manufacturers could have taken his designed and executed on them just as well as CRKT did.
> 
> In general, I just don't feel CRKT's products, nothing against those who love them or do get what they sell, but for me, Kershaw, Benchmade and Spyderco seem to be who I'm interested in at the moment.



I didn't pay that much for my M16...I don't think I would either. 

I love Spyderco. I have a Harpy. They are semi pricey though, comparatively speaking.


----------



## lightr07 (Jun 3, 2011)

KVoimakas said:


> I didn't pay that much for my M16...I don't think I would either.
> 
> I love Spyderco. I have a Harpy. They are semi pricey though, comparatively speaking.


 
Amazon dropped the price on the M16's they sell to about $40 shipped, still a bit pricey for what it is, in my opinion. I may pick one up one day, but I think the M16 is really something I need to see in person before I make any further judgement calls about it. 

I have a Spyderco Persistence coming on the UPS truck today, I'll be out all day, so I'll have to wait until I get home to play with it, but I'm pretty excited, personally the Tenacious is a bit too big for what I'd consider an EDC, at least at this point, and so the Persistence seems like it may be a good alternative. 

Just like jhc37013 said, I caught the Benchmade bug last weekend when I scooped up a 555 Mini-Grip from Amazon for $80, The blade is scary sharp and I love the feel of it in hand open or closed, the Benchmade clip is a huge plus, I've not used the clip on my 1760 just because I can't, because it's so tight.

My 555 is the sheep's-foot design with the thumb hole, and that's what made me jump on the Spyderco path, I've yet to find a thumb stud I like, and so the thumb hole is totally ace. Sometime this weekend I'm going to post up some shots of my storage solution that I'm using to keep all these blades stored and safe.


I've already sunk so much money into blades, just a month or so in. D:*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?65754-jhc37013*


----------



## KVoimakas (Jun 14, 2011)

lightr07 said:


> Amazon dropped the price on the M16's they sell to about $40 shipped, still a bit pricey for what it is, in my opinion. I may pick one up one day, but I think the M16 is really something I need to see in person before I make any further judgement calls about it.
> 
> I have a Spyderco Persistence coming on the UPS truck today, I'll be out all day, so I'll have to wait until I get home to play with it, but I'm pretty excited, personally the Tenacious is a bit too big for what I'd consider an EDC, at least at this point, and so the Persistence seems like it may be a good alternative.
> 
> ...


 
When it comes to knives, I prefer a fixed blade openly carried. I can't do that at work though, so the Harpy and M16 ride in my right hand pocket. 

That Persistence looks interesting. I look forward to seeing your thoughts on it.


----------



## lightr07 (Jun 14, 2011)

KVoimakas said:


> When it comes to knives, I prefer a fixed blade openly carried. I can't do that at work though, so the Harpy and M16 ride in my right hand pocket.
> 
> That Persistence looks interesting. I look forward to seeing your thoughts on it.


 
I'm in much the same boat, open or concealing a fixed blade, even a small one, is simply not an option for me, at least at this moment in time, and while I do plan on dipping into fixed blades (probably later this year) at sometime, right now, I have a long list of high value, high quality folder, EDCs and "compact" tactical's I'm looking to get my hands on. 

The newest one to come into view and jump onto my list is the RAT 1. While it's thumb-stud only deployment, and the blade is pushing it for EDC, I think it could bridge the gap pretty well, I'm not a fan of the look out of box, and even less a fan of the fact that the blade is painted (pure paint, not duracoat), however I think it's worth a look at about $30, I still have plans for a Tenacious as well.

As for the Persistence, I've had it about 11 days now, and so far it's been great, it's not too big for EDC, however it does retain some appliability for use in an emergency defense (or as I call, tactical) role. While some dislike it, the thumbhole for me is great, and is pretty much now my favourite opening design with blade flippers being a close second. I do wish the clip was blackened, but seeing as I'm planning to buy another Persistence and have it custom high-temp duracoated, that shouldn't be a problem.

As can be expected from Spyderco, the blade is scary sharp out of box, and cut just as well if not better than my 555 Mini-Grip from Benchmade. I do love the design of the blade, and the FFG is nice as well. The profile on the blade appears like it'll be decently easy to resharpen without needing to be pre-profiled. 

The downer was this. I cannot say for certain, however it appeared as those mine came with _surface rust, out of the box_, right where the pivot point is (where it says "China" on the backside) there was some copper/bronze looking stuff on the blade, after quite a bit of rubbing with a slightly abrasive pad, it was gone, and I've not found it to have come back anywhere else, so I suspect it was surface rust, however again, my eyes aren't trained well enough to say with 100% certainty, it has not however helped my view of 8CR13MoV against AUS8 or higher end 154CM and D2 (even with it's poor shock load resistance).

The post about my storage solution is still upcoming. Expect it by Wednesday.


----------



## KVoimakas (Aug 9, 2011)

What was your storage solution?

Also what do you think of the twitch XL tanto?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 29, 2011)

Twitch XL is the BEST Knife I own! Mine is not Tanto however. It opens fast and positive! Has a Cryo treated blade the gets and stays WICKED sharp!

I CARRY a Twitch II however because it does not collide with stuff down in the pocket like the XL does.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 30, 2011)

Should have mentioned...

I have had for at least 5 years a CRKT M16-03Z. I ABSOLUTELY love the ergonomics! It flips open fantastically, and feel great in my big hand when open.

Only thing I have never really liked is the blade. Shape is cool as I love Spearpoint Blades. Blade steel leaves a bit to be desired. I have it pretty sharp, but can't quite get it to slice paper as well as many of my other knives.

Let me say again. If you didn't get the point from my post above, I consider the SOG Twitch series to be GREAT knives!


----------

